
Show HN: Hacker News Simulator - minimaxir
https://twitter.com/hackernews_nn
======
tlb
I find all fake content generators, including this one, really annoying. It
has a superficial similarity to meaningful content, but as soon as you start
trying to read, the meaning crumbles like an incompletely fossilized
coprolite.

